# Sunday?



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone heading out. I am thinking about heading out around 9:00 am. Looks like it will be some what calm.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea I'm going with Sundance Hal out of Muzurik. Fishable water NE of Marblehead.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Jim. What time are you heading out


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Got out today about 1:30 with KPI. First fish on in 10 min WEST of Kelleys. Thank you Kenny for $1!
Decided to keep moving and checking out more water. Pulled #2 North of Marblehead, $1 back to Kenny. 
Ran up to KI Shoal area....It's dirty unless you want to go all the way to the line.
Finished with just those two but it was a nice afternoon on the water. Hoping tomorrow will be better!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the ride today hal but I still owe you breakfast  !!!great day to be out and get away from the job for a little bit !!!hope you boys find em tomorrow good luck


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We plan to leave the dock at 8:30.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

We will prob be there around 930


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jim what channel will you be on? Always want a contact when it's this cold


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Im launching catawba 8 30
Green Lund
Channel 79


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well we went out and it was a little rough for my liking. Tried to give it a go and made it about half mile out. Did not put lines in the water. Hope you guys made it out and back


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Always better to be safe then sorry. Thought I saw northern and eastern winds today and tomorrow. Those can make it petty bumpy.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We changed to launching at Catawba. Went looking for cleaner water, started S of G can then went up to E, D, and Niagera, made a couple pulls over good marks but it was 1' visability or less. So we headed East toward Green, short pass west of S Bass, then to the east side of Kelley's, and 2 longer passes with 5 or 6 boats over there in a bit better water, still nothing. Now it's 3:00, we decide to try a transition line between Marblehead and Kelley's and get our 1st bite at 3:30, a 7.6#er, a bit later Hal pulls a 9.3#er. We fish till 5:30, 2 bits & 2 fish both on bright colored Bandits 20, 2oz, 25 & 20, 2oz, 20. Speed 1 to 1.2 mph. +/- 40 miles. Breezy, cold, and slow. There will be better days.

Thanks Hal.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Boy, sounds like you guys covered some water and worked for those 2 nice fish, thanks for the report Jim


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the report


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hal covers some water for sure gives me time to eat my m and m’s


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

sat pic showed best water in parts of mich...seen report on mich site a couple boats went to huron,catawba and was too rough so they came back to mich brest bay and pulled a couple 3 man limits...they put a lot of miles on too but it was road miles.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> We changed to launching at Catawba. Went looking for cleaner water, started S of G can then went up to E, D, and Niagera, made a couple pulls over good marks but it was 1' visability or less. So we headed East toward Green, short pass west of S Bass, then to the east side of Kelley's, and 2 longer passes with 5 or 6 boats over there in a bit better water, still nothing. Now it's 3:00, we decide to try a transition line between Marblehead and Kelley's and get our 1st bite at 3:30, a 7.6#er, a bit later Hal pulls a 9.3#er. We fish till 5:30, 2 bits & 2 fish both on bright colored Bandits 20, 2oz, 25 & 20, 2oz, 20. Speed 1 to 1.2 mph. +/- 40 miles. Breezy, cold, and slow. There will be better days.
> 
> Thanks Hal.


That pretty much covers it! Not a fun ride in 2'-4's. And yes, the ferry was still running but not on a consistent schedule.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Huron should be more fishable this week and hopefully water starts to clear up.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd guess by Wed the west end will be ok barring any significant blows.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

water at huron at noon today[tue] is the same as far out as i can see it. tagalong


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yesterday's satalite image didn't look good to me. Very little if any improvement. Most areas got worse. The rivers are running mud, and the waves are big enough to keep it riled up. 

Sat.may be doable but it'll be cold.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

And it is still all mud looking out from catawba today. I see no improvement yet.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

That northwester came up big during the day. Ugly off Lorain.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nothing over 35 for the next week. March definately did not come in like a lamb. Hopefully this cold stretch will be followed by a warm spell.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am looking at this weekends forecast woundering as I’m
Sure some of u are as well, seems to me to be a repeat of last weekend a day of so if fishable weather right after a blow I’m thinking will make it tough I’m curious what some of u veterans think


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not a veteran . But I see nothing that makes we wanna fish . Cold , muddy water . Windy the next few days . 
If you got nothing else to do you could try Saturday . But I'm saving my time , money , and kitchen passes for better days to come .


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Saturday looks like the only window to get out. Im going to be realistic and set my goal of not getting skunked saturday. It will be tough. One fish could be a good day. We still got two more days of some good winds yet.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I considered Saturday. Main concern is sub freezing forecast. Seems like skim ice and a slippery deck could be an issue. What happens to your line and reels below freezing? That combined with the lake being churned up, and a general feeling that there won’t be many boats out made me reconsider. I like there to be other boats around with such cold water.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea those inline boards struggle going through skim ice.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The rods and reels end up looking like this!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah......pass


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Eye Paiger will be jig fishing channel 79


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> We changed to launching at Catawba. Went looking for cleaner water, started S of G can then went up to E, D, and Niagera, made a couple pulls over good marks but it was 1' visability or less. So we headed East toward Green, short pass west of S Bass, then to the east side of Kelley's, and 2 longer passes with 5 or 6 boats over there in a bit better water, still nothing. Now it's 3:00, we decide to try a transition line between Marblehead and Kelley's and get our 1st bite at 3:30, a 7.6#er, a bit later Hal pulls a 9.3#er. We fish till 5:30, 2 bits & 2 fish both on bright colored Bandits 20, 2oz, 25 & 20, 2oz, 20. Speed 1 to 1.2 mph. +/- 40 miles. Breezy, cold, and slow. There will be better days.
> 
> Thanks Hal.


are you guys fishing out of helicopter or what...lol, I think you hit every spot.


----------

